# Eheim Jager heater -- how to adjust the temp?



## Morainy

Does anyone know how to change the temp on the Eheim Jager heater? 

I've got a 100 watt Eheim Jager heater in a 22 gallon tank. The red light is on all the time. The water is always at 80 degrees but I want it to be at 76. The heater has a dial on the top and whether I move the dial far to the left or far to the right, it doesn't matter -- the water remains at 80. 

There must be something special to do but I've lost the paper instructions and I can't find them online. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## vicz24

If it is the style I have with a red dial that moves around the outside of the heater, there should be a pointer showing what temp it is set at. If the heater is always on though when you change the temp just try unplugging it. If your wanting 76 degrees, then that is about room temp & you won't need the heater.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Are you moving the red pointer or the blue ring? The red pointer is for calibrating the heater and the blue ring changes the setting. Here's the manual. http://www.eheim.com/files/image/file/INSTRUCTION MANUALS/3611_3619.pdf


----------



## Morainy

Dang, I was moving the red ring!!! Thanks, 2wheelsx2!
Vicz24, the room temp at our house is usually a lot lower than 74, typically around 65. So, for these fish I should have a heater. However, 2 of my cherry shrimp tanks are not heated.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Glad you posted this Maureen. I have one thats about 8 degrees off and been wondering how to adjust it myself. 
Thanks Gary.... for posting that link.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> Glad you posted this Maureen. I have one thats about 8 degrees off and been wondering how to adjust it myself.
> Thanks Gary.... for posting that link.


No problem. They're a bit tricky. I haven't had to calibrate anything as I crank them up and use run my controllers so it's irrelevant for me, but for people not on controllers, they can be a bit of a headache.


----------



## Morainy

Thank you, Gary. I was able to follow your instructions much better than the ones written by Eheim, actually, but it was very reassuring to read Eheim's instructions online. For some reason, I just hadn't been able to find them.

I will watch the temp for a few days to make sure that I haven't messed up. 

Sometimes, equipment is so well designed that I just cannot figure it out with my analogue pea brain.


----------



## Morainy

I followed the directions (I'm pretty sure, anyway!) but the tank is still at 80 after an overnight wait. This is not an old heater, probably about 4 or 5 months, and it has kept the tank at 80 all that time. 

Do you think it's time to get another heater? Is there something else I should try? (Spin counterclockwise 3 times, perform an incantation under the full moon?)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Where did you get the heater? I would bring it back. If you got it at J&L there should be no problem in exchanging it. Sounds like the controller in it is fried. So the indicator light stays on the whole time? Are you able to spin the dial until the light goes off?


----------



## Morainy

Hi 2wheelsx2, Yes, the light stays on the whole time no matter which way you spin the dial or how far. I think I'll replace it. At least it's staying at 80 and not, say, 110!



2wheelsx2 said:


> Where did you get the heater? I would bring it back. If you got it at J&L there should be no problem in exchanging it. Sounds like the controller in it is fried. So the indicator light stays on the whole time? Are you able to spin the dial until the light goes off?


----------



## charles

I would not use it. Normally, if you turn the dial all the way low, it light will turn off.


----------



## discusdude

my Jager heaters have a button on top for recalibrating.


----------



## mv7

I would return it, I just bought one a month ago and it works great.


----------



## bamboo

A few of mine turns with the red indicator... Both the blue and the red turns together. Did not happen before. 
What do I do at this point?


----------



## gklaw

You have to push the little button all the way back


----------



## enzotesta

unplug it...walk over to your garbage can and toss it in there ..lol I have 2 of those heaters and they are probably one of the best you can buy..
Yours is obviously faulty...how old is it?..There may be a warranty..


----------



## IceBlue

This is a timely post I've bought 4 or 5 of these in the last 6 months and didn't look at the instructions


----------



## enzotesta

toss it into the garbage....sounds faulty...how old is it?...there might be a warranty...check it out...


----------

